# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  المنتخب الألماني يعتمد على سمعته كفريق بطولات رغم المشاكل التي تحاصره قبل المونديال :

## العالي عالي

*
*
*ربما أحرز المنتخب الألماني لكرة القدم لقب كأس العالم ثلاث مرات سابقة من بين سبع مرات وصل فيها لنهائي البطولة ، ولكن الفريق سيشارك في نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب أفريقيا وسط هالة من الشكوك حول مستواه وما يمكن أن يقدمه بالبطولة.*

*ويحظى المنتخب الألماني بسجل هائل في البطولات الكبيرة ولكن الشكوك التي تحاصر مديره الفني يواخيم لوف لا يمكن التغاضي عنها قبل المونديال الذي يخوض الفريق دوره الأول ضمن المجموعة الرابعة التي تضم معه منتخبات أستراليا وصربيا وغانا.*

*وكانت مسيرة المنتخب الألماني في التصفيات الأوروبية المؤهلة لمونديال 2010 ممهدة وجيدة بدرجة كافية حيث تغلب الفريق ذهابا وإيابا على نظيره الروسي الذي كان المنافس الأقرب له في مجموعته بالتصفيات وأنهى الفريق الألماني مسيرته في هذه المجموعة بلا أي هزيمة.*

*ورغم ذلك ، واجه لوف العديد من المواقف منذ هزيمة الفريق في نهائي كأس الأمم الأوروبية الماضية (يورو 2008) ، وتطلبت هذه المواقف قرارات صعبة كما واجه مشاكل عديدة في كل مواقع الفريق.*

*ويخوض لوف نفسه فعاليات مونديال 2010 دون أن يحسم مستقبله مع الفريق وذلك بعدما أرجأ في وقت سابق من العام الحالي مفاوضاته مع الاتحاد الألماني للعبة إلى ما بعد انتهاء فعاليات المونديال.*

*كما فتح لوف الباب أمام الانتقادات الموجهة ضده بسبب تفضيله بعض اللاعبين لثقته فيهم رغم تواضع مسيرتهم مع أنديتهم على مدار الموسم بينما لم يستدع لاعبين أفضل منهم في المستوى هذا الموسم.*

*ولذلك لم يضم لوف إلى صفوف الفريق اللاعب كيفن كوراني مهاجم شالكه الذي سجل 18 هدفا في الدوري الألماني (بوندسليجا) هذا الموسم أو اللاعب المخضرم تورستن فرينجز نجم فيردر بريمن رغم المشاكل التي يعاني منها لوف في مركز لاعب خط الوسط المدافع.*

*كما يشارك المنتخب الألماني في مونديال 2010 وسط العديد من علامات الاستفهام التي تحاصر حراسة مرمى الفريق.*

*وبعد انتهاء عصر أوليفر كان حارس مرمى بايرن ميونيخ السابق وقائد المنتخب الألماني السابق وخليفته ينز ليمان الذي حرس مرمى الماكينات الألمانية في بطولتي كأس العالم 2006 بألمانيا وكأس الأمم الأوروبية الماضية (يورو 2008) ، يواجه المنتخب الألماني مصاعب هائلة في مركز حراسة المرمى.*

*وجاء انتحار روبرت إنكه حارس مرمى هانوفر في شهر تشرين ثان/نوفمبر الماضي ليفتح الطريق أمام رينيه أدلر حارس مرمى باير ليفركوزن ليكون الحارس الأساسي لألمانيا في مونديال 2010 ولكن أدلر نفسه أصيب مؤخرا بكسر في أحد ضلوعه ليتأكد غيابه عن المونديال.*

*وبذلك أصبح مانويل نيور حارس مرمى شالكه هو المرشح الأقوى لحراسة مرمى المنتخب الألماني في المونديال رغم خبرته الدولية الهزيلة للغاية حيث خاض مباراتين دوليتين فقط كان في إحداهما أساسيا وفي الأخرى لعب في وسط المباراة.*

*ويتنافس معه على حراسة مرمى الفريق في المونديال تيم فايسه حارس مرمى فيردر بريمن الذي شارك في مباراتين فقط أيضا مع المنتخب الألماني ولكنه لم يكن أساسيا في أي منهما.*

*وأعاد لوف إلى صفوف المنتخب الألماني مؤخرا هانز يورج بوت حارس مرمى بايرن ميونيخ الذي شارك في ثلاث مباريات دولية مع المنتخب الألماني بين عامي 2000 و2003 ولكنه لم يكن أساسيا في أي منها.*

*ولم يتضح بعد ما إذا كان لوف قد اختار بوت /35 عاما/ ليكون الحارس الثالث فقط في قائمة الفريق أم أنه سيمنحه الفرصة للمنافسة مع نيور وفايسه على حراسة مرمى المنتخب الألماني في المونديال.*

*ولا يبدو دفاع المنتخب الألماني حاليا بنفس القوة التي كان عليها في الماضي كما أصبح خط وسط الفريق مصدرا للقلق والأمل في آن واحد.*

*وما زال مايكل بالاك نجم تشيلسي الإنجليزي وقائد المنتخب الألماني هو أبرز لاعبي الفريق كما أصبح لزميله باستيان تشفانشتيجر من العناصر المؤثرة في صفوف الفريق.*

*ولكن الفريق سيفتقد خلال المونديال جهود اللاعبين سيمون رولفز وتوماس هيتولشبيرجر اللذين يقتسمان فيما بينهما دور لاعب خط الوسط المدافع. ويعاني رولفز من الإصابة وهيتزلشبرجر من تراجع المستوى.*

*كما قلصت الإصابة مشاركات اللاعب سامي خضيرة نجم شتوتجارت والذي يضع عليه لوف آمالا عريضة.*

*ولكن ما يطمئن لوف هو ارتفاع مستوى النجوم الشبان الصاعدين مثل مسعود أوزيل وماركو مارين نجمي فيردر بريمن وتوماس مولر /20 عاما/ مهاجم بايرن والذي شارك في مباراة دولية واحدة مع المنتخب الألماني اثر تألقه في أول مواسمه مع بايرن في البوندسليجا وقد يصبح من اللاعبين الأساسيين في صفوف المنتخب الألماني خلال المونديال.*

*وضم لوف إلى قائمته المبدئية اللاعب الشاب هولجر بادشتوبر /21 عاما/ ظهير أيسر بايرن والذي أثبت وجوده في صفوف الفريق هذا الموسم.*

*وشملت القائمة المبدئية سبعة لاعبين من بايرن كما شهدت القائمة اختيار سبعة من اللاعبين الذين فازوا مع المنتخب الألماني في العام الماضي بلقب كأس الأمم الأوروبية للشباب (تحت 21 عاما).*

*وقال لوف "اخترنا اللاعبين طبقا لفلسفتنا وأسلوب اللعب الخاص بنا.. لدينا لمحة شخصية عن كل لاعب في كل مركز ولدينا فكرة واضحة عن أسلوب اللعب الذي نريده. ويجب على الجميع أن يخضعوا أنفسهم لهذه الفلسفة ولأسلوب اللعب والمتطلبات الخططية التي نضعها".*

*وفي الهجوم ، لم تكن مفاجأة أن يظل لوف على ثقته بكل من ميروسلاف كلوزه وماريو جوميز رغم جلوسهما طويلا على مقاعد البدلاء في فريق بايرن على مدار الموسم كما أكد لوف ثقته مجددا في لوكاس بودولسكي مهاجم كولون.*

*أما شتيفان كيسلينج مهاجم باير ليفركوزن والذي لم يلعب أي دور مع الفريق في التصفيات فشق أيضا طريقه إلى القائمة المبدئية بعدما سجل 21 هدفا في البوندسليجا بينما يمثل المهاجم البرازيلي الأصل ألماني الجنسية جيرونيمو كاكاو بديلا مرنا إضافيا لدى لوف.*

*ولا يبدو لوف منزعجا من افتقاد بعض لاعبيه البارزين لمستواهم المعهود مشيرا إلى أنه سيتعامل مع هذه المشكلة من خلال المعسكر التدريبي.*

*ولا يعترض أحد على هذه التصريحات من جانب لوف لأن المنتخب الألماني هو أقدر الفرق على الاستعداد بشكل جيد للبطولات الكبيرة ومنها كأس العالم.*

*المدير الفني ، يواخيم لوف :*

*كان المدرب يواخيم لوف /50 عاما/ المدير الفني الحالي للمنتخب الألماني ، مدربا مساعدا لمواطنه يورجن كلينسمان في تدريب الفريق قبل وأثناء مونديال 2006 بألمانيا.*

*وبينما رأى المراقبون للفريق أن كلينسمان هو المحفز للفريق كان لوف هو العقل الخططي للفريق قبل أن يخلف كلينسمان في منصب المدير الفني بعد مونديال 2006 والذي فاز فيه المنتخب الألمانمي بالمركز الثالث.*

*وقاد لوف الفريق إلى المباراة النهائية لبطولة كأس الأمم الأوروبية الماضية (يورو 2008) ولكنه خسر النهائي أمام المنتخب الأسباني بهدف وحيد.*

*وكان لوف لاعبا في عدة أندية منها فرايبورج وشتوتجارت وإنتراخت فرانكفورت كما عمل بالتدريب في عدد من الأندية منها شتوتجارت وكارلسروه الألمانيين وأندية أخرى في تركيا والنمسا*

----------

